# Sugars in Cider?



## tony_stone

Any resources available re sugars in cider brands? On the fitness type sites it tells me 0 sugar in a lot of ciders?? which I find tricky to believe? any thoughts please?


----------



## DeusXM

Depends on the cider you drink, although all ciders will have quite a bit of sugar in them as they're fruit drinks and the alcohol comes from the fermetation of the sugars within.

Ciders (as you probably already know!) come in three basic types - dry, medium and sweet. Dry ciders usually don't have sugar added to them while medium and sweet usually do. That generally means that you can expect something like 15-30g of sugar per pint, depending on what kind of cider you're drinking. I would have thought something like Rekorderling fruit ciders (which I personally wouldn't call cider!) are near the high end, while something like Westons vintage or Old Rosie are likely to be at the lower end of the scale. Given the most popular types of cider at the moment seem to be the sweeter sort of ciders you pour over ice, I would say most ciders in bars will be somewhere above the 20g per pint mark. 

It does seem quite hard to find good resources on nutritional information for cider, it is a bit like no-one's ever really tested them properly to see how much they have in there.


----------



## tony_stone

*Thanks*

I agree its so hard to get info, I'm not a beer drinker so I usually drink spirits with a diet mixer but I do like a longer drink sometimes. I used to love Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer but I believe that's 36g a bottle so trying to avoid (although I do have 1-2 a week)

I've been drinking Carling British cider at home in cans, its probably a medium I suppose? So must be around those figures, I really need to find something!


----------

